# "Jary" Berghorst working lines?



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

Is anyone very familiar with or own a dog out of the "Jary" Berghorst lines? I am interested in what traits and characteristics these dogs typically carry. Any input good or bad is appreciated.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Seen a few from the a combo of jary and a female that he has been bred to more than a few times. Good solid working dogs both male and female. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

the female was kyra kersies


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a daugther out Yari and Kyra( hilberink) She is 10 week old now and looks promising. I have seen some good dogs form Yari, but you should have the right bitch for him.

Jan


----------

